# Around the world on a 500-buck San Juan 24? He's got guts for sure..



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Okay, I'm transplanting a thread from "that other forum" where I sometimes post, but this Russian-American guy Rimas has nursed a damaged SJ 24 solo from Washington state down to Mexico enroute the Horn, thence change of plans to Hilo after his 40-year-old standing rigging began to fail and he could make progress downwind only.

It is inconceivable to me how he kept the mast up in that weather, but he made it a few days ago, and is still determined to repair and press on.

You can get the gist from the first couple of posts, then from about post #60 onward. this is a quiet guy, not a horn-tooter nor a complainer. His broken Russ-English description of being alone way offshore on a small boat (post 60), is to me eloquent and haunting:

Sailing around the world in a San Juan 24 - Sailing Anarchy - Sailing Anarchy Forums

I am not saying any of this was a bright idea, but he does have a good attitude. That said, I believe if he is determined to go back out, he had better do it without any of the remaining old rigging, which has to be way past borrowed time.

Anyway, give it a read and we might think of whether there's a way to throw him a little support.


----------



## FirstCandC (Mar 26, 2013)

Post #60 was INSANE!


----------



## ericb760 (Apr 11, 2012)

My first boat was a SJ24. Not exactly a boat I'd like to lose sight of shore on. That said, I friended him on facebook and he IM'd me asking for a donation. TBH, my "scam radar" is twitching a bit. He wants donation sent to the Hilo, HI Post Office in care of him. You'd think this guy would have a crowd sourced donation page up somewhere...


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

ericb760 said:


> My first boat was a SJ24. Not exactly a boat I'd like to lose sight of shore on. That said, I friended him on facebook and he IM'd me asking for a donation. TBH, my "scam radar" is twitching a bit. He wants donation sent to the Hilo, HI Post Office in care of him. You'd think this guy would have a crowd sourced donation page up somewhere...


I don't have Facebook. but if i hear anything over on SA about where to send a donation, I'll let folks know here.

This is a bare-bones effort so I'm not surprised he's asking direct. No real support system or sponsor I know of.

The voyage was definitely real, though. we followed him on Spot Tracker down the west coast then noticed he had turned right, toward Hawaii, we didnt know why at the time, the spot tracker (given him by a friend, as you see in the opening post) lasted almost til Hawaii.


----------



## ericb760 (Apr 11, 2012)

nolatom said:


> I don't have Facebook. but if i hear anything over on SA about where to send a donation, I'll let folks know here.
> 
> This is a bare-bones effort so I'm not surprised he's asking direct. No real support system or sponsor I know of.
> 
> The voyage was definitely real, though. we followed him on Spot Tracker down the west coast then noticed he had turned right, toward Hawaii, we didnt know why at the time, the spot tracker (given him by a friend, as you see in the opening post) lasted almost til Hawaii.


Surely he has a friend or two who are concerned enough for his safety to start a gofundme.com page? I lived on Maui for a couple of years and it ain't cheap. Replacing standing rigging alone will easily cost 40% more than it would on the mainland. And did I read right that his outboard dropped in to the drink? I'm all for adventure and kumbaya self-realization, but someone should do this guy a favor and put a shotgun to the sole of his boat. He's proven that he is at least capable of reading a map. With enough publicity someone will donate a seaworthy enough boat for him to live his dream. And where in the heck is he finding multiple mid-70's San Juan 24 hulls?


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

ericb760 said:


> He's proven that he is at least capable of reading a map. With enough publicity someone will donate a seaworthy enough boat for him to live his dream. And where in the heck is he finding multiple mid-70's San Juan 24 hulls?


Your Yankee 24 would have been a much better choice even. Although up here in the PNW there are a never ending supply mid 70s SJ24s.

It sure is quite the story. He doesn't strike me as the type that is internet savvy enough to start a funding campaign on his own. Someone over on SA suggested selling t-shirts, but for the life of me I dont know why you wouldnt just donate the money outright, instead of buying a lame t-shirt.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

When I was in Tierra del Fuego a local charter captain told me they get a few of these guys a year through the Beagle Channel.


----------



## ericb760 (Apr 11, 2012)

Tenoch said:


> Your Yankee 24 would have been a much better choice even. Although up here in the PNW there are a never ending supply mid 70s SJ24s.
> 
> It sure is quite the story. He doesn't strike me as the type that is internet savvy enough to start a funding campaign on his own. Someone over on SA suggested selling t-shirts, but for the life of me I dont know why you wouldnt just donate the money outright, instead of buying a lame t-shirt.


I think that he's positioned perfectly for an internet donation campaign. Like I said, he's proven himself capable enough to change plans mid-course and head *further* out based on the condition of his rig. I'd donate $50 in a heartbeat and I'm sure many others would as well.


----------



## Philzy3985 (Oct 20, 2012)

It sounds epic, for sure. but 50% of me thinks it's a scam / lie.


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

Here is the link to the original newspaper article....

Fearless or foolhardy? Regardless of what others think, immigrant aims to set record - Whidbey News-Times


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

I've done a lot of dumb things in my life but no one was ever willing to throw money at me because of them. What he's doing, if it is in fact real, is dumb. However, with the knowledge he has gained if he was to start seeking ways to upgrade his rigging for the horn then I would gladly send him a few bucks.
I guess what I'm saying is dumb is dumb but if one learns from it and presses on with modification then its not dumb but warrants respect and support.
Does that make sense?


----------



## Frogwatch (Jan 22, 2011)

Meh, I won't be impressed till I see someone do it on a 35 yr old Venture 21 with original "rigging".


----------



## ericb760 (Apr 11, 2012)

bfloyd4445 said:


> Does that make sense?


Perfectly. However, we tend to forget that the human species sailed to, and populated, nearly every habitable island on earth prior to the birth of Jesus, most using nothing more than reeds lashed together with vines. What he's doing is absurd by modern day sailing standards but it's certainly nothing new to the human experience.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

These Russkies are a hardy lot. One of them lives near me and takes a dip in my pond almost every day, including winter. Dude deserves a better boat. Maybe someone in HI will give him one.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Philzy3985 said:


> It sounds epic, for sure. but 50% of me thinks it's a scam / lie.


I tend to believe the photos' boot-top mussels and lashings around the shrouds as consistent with his described voyage. I shall leave money opinions to others.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

bfloyd4445 said:


> I've done a lot of dumb things in my life but no one was ever willing to throw money at me because of them. What he's doing, if it is in fact real, is dumb. However, with the knowledge he has gained if he was to start seeking ways to upgrade his rigging for the horn then I would gladly send him a few bucks.
> I guess what I'm saying is dumb is dumb but if one learns from it and presses on with modification then its not dumb but warrants respect and support.
> Does that make sense?


Makes sense to me. When I get home tonight I am going to find a way to throw this dude a few $$. must be a paypal or kickstarter thing happening somewhere... anyone know of a link?


----------



## ericb760 (Apr 11, 2012)

Sal Paradise said:


> Makes sense to me. When I get home tonight I am going to find a way to throw this dude a few $$. must be a paypal or kickstarter thing happening somewhere... anyone know of a link?


In our FB chat he gave me the number and name of a friend in WA that manages his FB page. I'll give him a call today to see what's up and post it here...


----------



## ShoalFinder (May 18, 2012)

When I was a kid my brothers and sisters fought over who got to ride on the back dashboard of the car, laid up under the back windshield. Nowadays, I stop the car if one of my kids isn't wearing their seatbelt.

A hundred years ago entire families set out across the western United States in covered wagons knowing that they faced possible droughts, famine, freezing winters, and hostile natives. They took their wives and kids on that trip.

Perspective.

Eric put it perfectly: "However, we tend to forget that the human species sailed to, and populated, nearly every habitable island on earth prior to the birth of Jesus, most using nothing more than reeds lashed together with vines. What he's doing is absurd by modern day sailing standards but it's certainly nothing new to the human experience."


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Bump. Over on SA there's a little groundswell to round up enough of us at say $20-25 a pop to get Rimas some new rigging. 

Take a look if you might be interested, either there, or here on SA once there's a donation procedure in place.


----------



## TerryBradley (Feb 28, 2006)

ericb760 said:


> My first boat was a SJ24. Not exactly a boat I'd like to lose sight of shore on. That said, I friended him on facebook and he IM'd me asking for a donation. TBH, my "scam radar" is twitching a bit. He wants donation sent to the Hilo, HI Post Office in care of him. You'd think this guy would have a crowd sourced donation page up somewhere...


Well, Blimey! What are friends for?


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

nolatom said:


> Bump. Over on SA there's a little groundswell to round up enough of us at say $20-25 a pop to get Rimas some new rigging.
> 
> Take a look if you might be interested, either there, or here on SA once there's a donation procedure in place.


Post up a link if you can. I couldn't find anything and I am not on SA. I got $20 for Rimas if I can find a way to get it to him.


----------



## scottie55 (Sep 25, 2013)

He's probably a dead man once he hits his first major gale with 70 knot winds and 40 foot waves.


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

ericb760 said:


> Perfectly. However, we tend to forget that the human species sailed to, and populated, nearly every habitable island on earth prior to the birth of Jesus, most using nothing more than reeds lashed together with vines. What he's doing is absurd by modern day sailing standards but it's certainly nothing new to the human experience.


that also in California hollowed out redwood was used to cruise and fish the coast. All of these old methods of sailing the seas I put as superior to a low cost ancient old semi modern plastic boat intended for protected waters like he is sailing.


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

has anyone noticed besides me that his spot has yet to put out any location info. I was curious to know how far he has gotten but apparently there is no info. Anyone have any updated news?


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

this guy is in the same league

Evanston: leaving in CHIDIOCK


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

bfloyd4445 said:


> has anyone noticed besides me that his spot has yet to put out any location info. I was curious to know how far he has gotten but apparently there is no info. Anyone have any updated news?


The people at Sailing Anarchy tracked him heading south, then altering course to the west to head to Hawaii. Apparently Spot doesn't have coverage in Hawaii so he's not showing up now. I don't know why it doesn't show his trail though.


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

he's heading for Hawaii to make repairs cause three of his four shrouds broke and he says he can only go downwind...

if you go to his facebook page, Rimas Meleshyus, he even lists a cell phone you can call him on! He is seeking work to make repairs before he countinues on


----------



## duchess of montrose (Nov 26, 2011)

If anyone has read Tania Aebi's book i believe she mentions an australian or maybe a new zealander who was sailing some sort of trailer sailor around the world. Its been a year or two since i read it last though so i may be mistaken. i don't believe the size of the boat is important so much as a) the design and b) the condition. A san juan 24 and a pacific seacraft dana 24 are both 24 feet but for some reason a dana seems like a much better choice for ocean cruising. If his rig is sound though he could make it even around the horn. Most sailing accidents occur due to operator error not boat design remember that.


----------



## scottie55 (Sep 25, 2013)

duchess of montrose said:


> If anyone has read Tania Aebi's book


I have that book.


----------



## duchess of montrose (Nov 26, 2011)

Good book isn't it?


----------



## scottie55 (Sep 25, 2013)

duchess of montrose said:


> Good book isn't it?


Yeah it's a great book! I have had that book for about a year now.


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

One of you guys with money needs to buy this guy an old Ariel or a CD-25 or even a Cal 20...there are so many old boats more suited than that SJ24...at least give him a chance. (ok, maybe not a Cal 20..but you get the idea).


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Bump. We have a trustworthy way to donate to Rimas for those who wish to (like me).

Here's the quote from over on SA with the link, or you can go over there for the whole thread:

Members
Pip
8 posts

Posted 09 November 2013 - 07:08 AM

If anyone is interested in donating to Rimas's adventure, I set up a fundly account for him.

https://fundly.com/r...round-the-world#_

Cheers!

PS..Yes this is legit and I guarantee all the funds (and more) will get to Rimas. Rimas asked me to set something up for him (even though my computer skills are probably not much better than his) I chose fundly because its easy for him to share on Facebook and easy for people to see their donations and how much has been raised.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

That link got some extra characters in it. Here's the fixed one:
https://fundly.com/rimas-around-the-world


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Cool - thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Cruiser2B (Jan 6, 2011)

Go Baby Go!!!!Hope he makes it!

Them we can add that to the list of cruiseable boats

John Vigor can change is book to 21 boats that will take you anywhere:laugher


----------



## casioqv (Jun 15, 2009)

This will be exciting to watch, but I hope he takes the time to prepare his boat properly before he heads out again.

Even on a $50 budget he could have re-rigged with galvanized wire and nicopress sleeves, filled his cockpit with a lashed down styrofoam block, and built some sort of para drogue for heaving to under bare poles.


----------



## aparksat (Nov 11, 2013)

Crazy to say the least


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

casioqv said:


> This will be exciting to watch, but I hope he takes the time to prepare his boat properly before he heads out again.
> 
> Even on a $50 budget he could have re-rigged with galvanized wire and nicopress sleeves, filled his cockpit with a lashed down styrofoam block, and built some sort of para drogue for heaving to under bare poles.


Based upon his past record my guess is he is lacking the one item that would be required to do what you suggested, a brain.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

casioqv said:


> This will be exciting to watch, but I hope he takes the time to prepare his boat properly before he heads out again.


Sorry, but there is no way on Earth to "properly" prepare a San Juan 24 for a voyage to this part of the world


----------



## casioqv (Jun 15, 2009)

JonEisberg said:


> Sorry, but there is no way on Earth to "properly" prepare a San Juan 24 for a voyage to this part of the world


Sure, but careful preparation and good seamanship would certainly improve the odds.


----------



## Petrouschka (Oct 12, 2013)

Tenoch said:


> One of you guys with money needs to buy this guy an old Ariel or a CD-25 or even a Cal 20...there are so many old boats more suited than that SJ24...at least give him a chance. (ok, maybe not a Cal 20..but you get the idea).


I agree on the Cal 20. That is a stiff, tough, overballasted little puppy. The SJ24 is fine for coastal or lake sailing, but WOW is that thing inappropriate for crossing an ocean.

I hope this guy can somehow make it and not become a statistic. I plan to throw a few bucks his way and plan to follow his voyage (if the satellite tracker will show his position).


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

casioqv said:


> Sure, but careful preparation and good seamanship would certainly improve the odds.


Well, perhaps it's just me, but I'm not sure "Good Seamanship" and "attempting to sail a San Juan 24 below the Antarctic Convergence" properly belong in the same paragraph, much less same sentence


----------



## jslade8581 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm sold. Pretty incredible story.


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

JonEisberg said:


> Sorry, but there is no way on Earth to "properly" prepare a San Juan 24 for a voyage to this part of the world


brrrrrr...is that you7r boat in the pix?
Will be a piece of cake for a Russian, they evolved in the icebox up north


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

Ok...donated $20. I hope he decides to stay in Hawaii and use it for a double mai tai.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah, whydafuqnot, it's payday. I matched the $28 he arrived with.


----------



## ravinracin (Apr 21, 2010)

$1446.00 raised..
Are there any updates on this guy and his trip?


----------



## ericb760 (Apr 11, 2012)

ravinracin said:


> $1446.00 raised..
> Are there any updates on this guy and his trip?


He's got satellite tracking now. You can monitor his progress here:http://dlor.me/M3JT37R


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/rimas.meleshyus

He is headed for American Samoa, departed February 8.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

What he's doing is certainly no more dangerous than trying to climb Mount Everest (or even what a lot of people do every day for work).

I wouldn't do it the way he's doing it, but I like knowing that there are still a few people like this guy around.

Not everyone has lost the "What the heck, I'm doing it," spirit, I guess.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Group9 said:


> What he's doing is certainly no more dangerous than trying to climb Mount Everest (or even what a lot of people do every day for work).
> 
> I wouldn't do it the way he's doing it, but I like knowing that there are still a few people like this guy around.
> 
> Not everyone has lost the "What the heck, I'm doing it," spirit, I guess.


Still, I'm relieved to hear he's not headed for Cape Horn and Antarctica, at least for the time being...

However, if he's headed across the Pacific, and his tracker is to be believed, he's headed in the wrong direction...


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Group9 said:


> What he's doing is certainly no more dangerous than trying to climb Mount Everest (or even what a lot of people do every day for work).
> 
> I wouldn't do it the way he's doing it, but I like knowing that there are still a few people like this guy around.
> 
> Not everyone has lost the "What the heck, I'm doing it," spirit, I guess.


I don't know about that. Perhaps when Hillery climbed it, by no means easy but over 600 people summited it last year. I don't think over 600 people sailed a trailer sailor around the great capes last year. Not saying one is harder than the other, just one is more likely to be successful.

The other thing is he says he wants to be in the "Guinness book" but how would this get him in it? I don't think this is anything new? People have done it in smaller boats and likely as lightly built boats. They don't have a record for every boat model do they? He might make it to the fist on a SJ board, but that is about it.


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

JonEisberg said:


> Still, I'm relieved to hear he's not headed for Cape Horn and Antarctica, at least for the time being...
> 
> However, if he's headed across the Pacific, and his tracker is to be believed, he's headed in the wrong direction...


If he really tries to make the horn trip on the water he will gain my respect, alive or Jones.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

miatapaul said:


> I don't know about that. Perhaps when Hillery climbed it, by no means easy but over 600 people summited it last year. I don't think over 600 people sailed a trailer sailor around the great capes last year. Not saying one is harder than the other, just one is more likely to be successful.
> 
> The other thing is he says he wants to be in the "Guinness book" but how would this get him in it? I don't think this is anything new? People have done it in smaller boats and likely as lightly built boats. They don't have a record for every boat model do they? He might make it to the fist on a SJ board, but that is about it.


Ten people died trying to summit it, too, last year. Do 1 out of every 60 people who sail in small boats offshore, die every year? I doubt it.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

miatapaul said:


> I don't know about that. Perhaps when Hillery climbed it, by no means easy but over 600 people summited it last year. I don't think over 600 people sailed a trailer sailor around the great capes last year. Not saying one is harder than the other, just one is more likely to be successful.
> 
> The other thing is he says he wants to be in the "Guinness book" but how would this get him in it? I don't think this is anything new? People have done it in smaller boats and likely as lightly built boats. They don't have a record for every boat model do they? He might make it to the fist on a SJ board, but that is about it.


He'll probably get the record for cheapest boat.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

SloopJonB said:


> He'll probably get the record for cheapest boat.


I like that. Probably is the cheapest boat. What did he replace in Hilo? All standing rigging I sure as hell hope. Motor probably. Sails new, or patched up

What else? I'm not on facebook.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

I actually heard from Rimas last night, on FB. He is apprently in a pretty bad gale right now. A couple of sailors tried to route him south to avoid the storm but he continued NE towards, I think, San Francisco. The FB page included aerial photos of the area showing huge waves.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Wouldn't this sailor qualify for the $500/month club? He definitely is not cruising with more money than that if not less... on a $500 boat to boot... now isn't that something... and he's doing the voyage rather than talking it... and to think we're all cheering him on and sending money... will we do that for the sailors taking off on the $500/month club when they need help if they need it?


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Sal Paradise said:


> I actually heard from Rimas last night, on FB. He is apprently in a pretty bad gale right now. A couple of sailors tried to route him south to avoid the storm but he continued NE towards, I think, San Francisco. The FB page included aerial photos of the area showing huge waves.


Hmmm, last posting on his FB page said he was headed for American Samoa...

So, he's sailing a San Juan 24 from Hawaii to San Francisco?

In _FEBRUARY ???_

One of the most accomplished sailors of my generation, Skip Allan, was forced to abandon WILDFLOWER on his return after winning the Singlehanded TransPac several years ago... That was in _JULY_...

A bit early in the season, though doable, in a well-found yacht... Perhaps someone should donate a copy of WORLD CRUISING ROUTES to this guy...


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Or some Pilot Charts?

Atlas of Pilot Charts for the Major Oceans of the World

I'm not a Pacific sailor but Feb and March don't look good for Hilo to SF, wind direction and current both adverse.

Then again, sailing from offshore-Cabo to Hilo with half your standing rigging gone, is adverse too. So I would not count Rimas, nor his dime-store boat, out, or even down.


----------



## ericb760 (Apr 11, 2012)

Rimas has been in contact regularly since he left Hilo, but has not been heard from in the last 24 hours. He's in some pretty severe weather for a SJ24, 30-40 knot winds and 18-20 foot swells. I just hope he had the good sense to bare pole it and make a run South...


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

Does he have an EPIRB or PLB? or is he roughing it? 

Hope he is OK.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

They cost more than the boat so I suspect not.

I thought he was foolhardy to the point of suicidal when he started out but trying to sail uphill to Cali in February just ratcheted it up several notches.

Hope his luck holds - he's already used a lot of it up.


----------



## Rozz (Jun 30, 2011)

Inspiration to me, hope he makes a stop in san diego so I can buy him a drink, warm dinner and some fresh fruit and veggies


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey, he's Russian and you must take that into consideration. Anyone that can live in that hostile part of the world may not take little pacific typhoons as seriously as you or I would.
God be with him!


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

From his FB page-

Rimas is ok!! He just checked...he's finally starting to head a little bit south...but need to go much further south and needs to do it much faster... But at least he's ok for now!

https://share.delorme.com/RimasMeleshyus


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Sal Paradise said:


> From his FB page-
> 
> Rimas is ok!! He just checked...he's finally starting to head a little bit south...but need to go much further south and needs to do it much faster... But at least he's ok for now!
> 
> https://share.delorme.com/RimasMeleshyus


How many different Facebook pages does this guy have? I'm seeing 3 different links for him on Facebook, and don't see anything more recent than a post on Feb 8, saying he's headed to American Samoa?

Where are you finding this information?


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/rimas.meleshyus


----------



## danceswithtiger (Jan 17, 2014)

JonEisberg said:


> How many different Facebook pages does this guy have? I'm seeing 3 different links for him on Facebook, and don't see anything more recent than a post on Feb 8, saying he's headed to American Samoa?
> 
> Where are you finding this information?


I wonder if that isn't a a Facebook artifact, the difference between what "followers" and "friends" see of his posts.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

danceswithtiger said:


> I wonder if that isn't a a Facebook artifact, the difference between what "followers" and "friends" see of his posts.


Thanks, guys, that must be it - 'cause I'm still not seeing anything more recent than his post on February 8, and a bunch of Comments made up to a day or 2 later...


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

He is my FB friend. Try sending a friend request.


----------



## ravinracin (Apr 21, 2010)

He may be in for some lighter conditions, somewhat, but a hell of a blow is heading his way, from the weather maps, it looks like worse that what he just went thru. Good luck sailor.


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

???....any weather is major when sailing in a j24 I would say


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Rimas just posted

Rimas Meleshyus
Today i am surprise do not lost it a mast it was too heavy whether this going for many days


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

It looks like things just took a turn for the worse. There is a FB debate on people calling the CG.

Rimas posted -

*Rimas Meleshyus
Let you know guys i lost it life raft i am in danger now*

*update - FB people called the CG rescue and relayed the information about Rimas.

I also found this from Rimas about an hour ago

*Gust 60 knots mostly all night still continue big bang on my all the time *


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Sal Paradise said:


> It looks like things just took a turn for the worse. There is a FB debate on people calling the CG.
> 
> Rimas posted -
> 
> ...


So, then - he apparently has the capacity to be posting to _FACEBOOK_, but not to contact the CG himself, or trigger an EPIRB? Why doesn't he post to the CG Facebook page, if he needs their help?

https://www.facebook.com/UScoastguard

SAR by Social Media, sounds like the wave of the future, to me... How far beyond stupid have these kind of stunts become, that the decision to initiate a SAR hundreds of miles offshore might come down to a poll among a bunch of friends on Facebook?

What a world... Reminds me of Abby Sutherland, in the frenetic final days before her rushed departure, obsessing about getting her freakin' Kindle to work...


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Do I understand it correctly that he lost his mast as well as his life raft? 
And how exactly is he able to post to FB from being out there? Satellite phone?
What is his current position?


----------



## ericb760 (Apr 11, 2012)

krisscross said:


> Do I understand it correctly that he lost his mast as well as his life raft?
> And how exactly is he able to post to FB from being out there? Satellite phone?
> What is his current position?


With his broken English it's difficult to make out just what kind of shape he is in. I think that he may have lost his liferaft and that he thought that he might lose his mast. One of his FB friends has alerted the CG in Honolulu as to his position but there is some doubt as to whether or not they would send an aircraft out to check on him due to the weather in the area.


----------



## Donald_Crowhurst (Jan 13, 2014)

he cant post to facebook, he can only send text messages through his spot transmitter


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

JonEisberg said:


> SAR by Social Media, sounds like the wave of the future, to me... How far beyond stupid have these kind of stunts become, that the decision to initiate a SAR hundreds of miles offshore might come down to a poll among a bunch of friends on Facebook?


I would hope that a decision to trigger SAR would be taken by the CG based on the information they have received from various sources. If he is using a SPOT message service there is a record of all communications and that record can be relayed to CG. That is the whole idea behind SPOT monitoring system, no?


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

krisscross said:


> I would hope that a decision to trigger SAR would be taken by the CG based on the information they have received from various sources. If he is using a SPOT message service there is a record of all communications and that record can be relayed to CG. That is the whole idea behind SPOT monitoring system, no?


Well, if he's using a SPOT transmitter, fine - he can simply trigger the "HELP" or "SOS" feature, whatever they call it... But that decision should be the sailor's, and the sailor's alone, to make...

There's a huge risk in getting people on shore involved in making decision about or for those at sea... We've seen countless unnecessary SARs initiated simply because someone ashore hadn't heard from a boat in a timely fashion, or whatever... There was recently a classic example of a sailor being forced by the CG to abandon his boat off Baja, primarily due to a 'misunderstanding' of a message received by a friend ashore:



> Four days later, about 60 miles off the coast of the Baja peninsula, the U.S. Coast Guard ended Howard's journey by removing him from his boat after a ferocious storm left him with just one sail.
> 
> *The Coast Guard's version of the story is that it was dispatched on a rescue mission by Howard's friends, who received an emergency message from the sailor during the storm.*
> 
> ...


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

JonEisberg said:


> There was recently a classic example of a sailor being forced by the CG to abandon his boat off Baja, primarily due to a 'misunderstanding' of a message received by a friend ashore:


Scary stuff... 
Seems like sometimes the situation (and perspective) changes after a few hours or days. One moment someone is ready to get bailed out by CG but later changes his mind when situation (or weather) improves, gets the bilge pump going, fixes the leak, or resolves any other life threatening emergency. But I agree that is should be the sailor making that call to CG asking for a rescue, after a very serious deliberation and in life or death situation.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

I am pretty sure the guy on FB called the CG and relayed the information, and they took it for what it was. Information. Maybe they radioed him, I don't know. I don't think the CG launched a Helicopter based on someone's FB posting.

I relayed the information on FB for those who folllowed Rimas' story and would like to be updated.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

I stand corrected. According to his FB page, comments by friends indicate a search and rescue is underway.

Bear in mind - as commented on FB.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Spot has him about 1/4th of the way to Puget Sound from Hilo.

Wind map for that area isn't too horrible, unlike to the northwest and east of him

Current Marine Data | Oceanweather Inc.

He is near shipping routes so CG may use AMVER to get a nearby merchant ship in touch with him and stand by if needed.

How is his VHF capability, anyone know?


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

They said he just has a VHF and that the text " I am in danger" is his PAN PAN.

Rimas himself reported 60 knot wind gusts and the report on FB is 18 foot waves with a ten second frequency and 35 knot wind.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Hope that's right. "Pan Pan" is much better than the "M" word...

I don't get the impression that Rimas himself is asking for this help, and has good enough comms to do so if he chose. 

Am I reading too much into this?

Meanwhile hoping for the best.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Well, looks as though his Facebook friends have triggered a search:

Coast Guard Searching for Mariner in Distress Off the Big Island | Hawaii News and Island Information

Let's see where this goes. I'm not sure if what he texted was a Pan or a Mayday, but evidently been treated as the latter. Anyway, i hope he's okay and if in distress, is found. I like his spirit, if not necessarily his judgement (in heading east not west at least).

He'll be hard to find at night, and it'll be dark there soon. We may know more tomorrow after daylight.


----------



## Donald_Crowhurst (Jan 13, 2014)

Somehow this guy made it to Hawaii on a ' light' $500 boat using a Tom tom car gps. Then he leaves Hawaii using donated funds and now is wasting taxpayer dollars on a CG S&R. Makes me feel good to be a taxpayer. Too bad we couldn't have just bought him a cure for being a jackass in the beginning.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

You can't cure stupid.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Coast Guard Statement indicating a search is underway
Long-range search underway for distressed mariner in Pacific storm

Statement from Rimas

*Hello i am fine high seas the waves are high i love sailing
*

article-
http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Search-underway-for-missing-boater-off-Hawaii-5275248.php

weather


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

If this is true this is setting a bad Precedent . It appears that Rimas has effective electronic emergency measures that he can call for help. People need to stay out of the picture until he actually declares a "May..."


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Also - he can apparently send and receive texts via satellite. So CG and others could establish some communication from anywhere. One sailor reported he was able to text Rimas and got a reply. The problem may be language. 

The CG has access to the texts, and it is their decision too. IMHO it is good to at least be aware of messages such as " I lost life raft I am in danger". I mean - you can point CG to the information. They can read for themselves. There is an even worse storm coming. I agree that beyond making CG aware of the message - it is between CG and Rimas.


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

That storm looks NASTY ! If Rimas and the SJ24 make it thru that, then, i will rethink my opinion of the SJ24.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Sal Paradise said:


> Coast Guard Statement indicating a search is underway
> Long-range search underway for distressed mariner in Pacific storm


So, he's about a quarter of the distance between Hawaii and the mainland, and _"Attempts were made to establish communications with Meleshyus via cell phone ..."_ ???

Wow, I bet that was productive...

On the other hand, I suppose there is a certain logic to it, could have been worth taking a shot... This whole stunt has taken on the aspect of some sort of hoax that might be being perpetrated by someone sitting at a computer somewhere, after all...


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

JonEisberg said:


> So, he's about a quarter of the distance between Hawaii and the mainland, and _"Attempts were made to establish communications with Meleshyus via cell phone ..."_ ???
> 
> Wow, I bet that was productive...
> 
> On the other hand, I suppose there is a certain logic to it, could have been worth taking a shot... This whole stunt has taken on the aspect of some sort of hoax that might be being perpetrated by someone sitting at a computer somewhere, after all...


A sort of 'Truman Show' type of hoax... but I imagine the CG would not be all smiles, someone is going to get a huge CG rescue bill, and if a hoax fines/jail time.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm thinking it's a "language thing", who knows. "Mayday" is international, Rimas is wiggy to be sure, but would know what it means by now. He didn't try to call distress on the way to Hilo with his mast half-stayed. I'm thinking he didn't here, either, but Facebook people took it that way or were just unsure--problem with social-media technology opening up comms with beaucoup nonmariners.

I'm retired USCGR so I feel for them and don't want them endangered. But here they "diverted a training flight" which may actually be beneficial as training, and I believe training hours are budget-limited (fuel cost) but SAR isn't. Two merchant ships reportedly diverted though, don't know how far off their route. So it's serious stuff for all.

I'm not overly trying to excuse Rimas here, and it's still a largely Quixotic voyage. Or maybe I am?

Caution: the opinions (and outright speculations, I admit) expressed here are mine only, and not those of management ;-)


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

"The air and sea search for a sailor in the Pacific Ocean - who sent message to a friend reading, " lost my life raft, in danger now" - has been called off after he checked with the U.S. Coast Guard, officials said Friday."

NBC News - Breaking News & Top Stories - Latest World, US & Local News


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm glad he is well and behaving responsibly by calling the USCG(in the realm of this conversation). 

I wish him the best. I think he has proven that he has the seamanship to make it. Hope the boat does.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Sal Paradise said:


> "The air and sea search for a sailor in the Pacific Ocean - who sent message to a friend reading, " lost my life raft, in danger now" - has been called off after he checked with the U.S. Coast Guard, officials said Friday."
> 
> NBC News - Breaking News & Top Stories - Latest World, US & Local News


There's a lot to be said for the Good Old Days, where people set out on passages, and weren't heard from again until they reached their destination... 

Gotta love the notion of a sailor _"Vanishing in the Pacific"_, yet still posting to Facebook all the while... 

YCMTSU...


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Agreed, Jon. But I'm speculating Rimas actually intended to be one of those guys. His social-media Russ-English was (I think) easy to misinterpret, from quasi-Pan into quasi-Mayday.

the CG seems to have handled it in a businesslike way. And maybe (maybe) the extra flying/real-time training will ultimately benefit the taxpayers on another (real) SAR case. 

The problem of third-party calls to the Rescue Coordination Center is their new-age dilemma--Pan, or Mayday?? Drama, or fact?? Mixture, probably. I have confidence in the RCC controllers and the brass above them, they are pretty savvy. 

And they'll need to be...


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I wish I bought him a GoPro and some duct tape to mount it with.

A 24' boat travelling over mountainous waves with a happy singing skipper at the helm would priceless.

(OK, I may have added the part about singing, but I can picture it.)

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

I can definately picture that! With a bottle of vodka in his hand, no doubt. Living it up. 



For at least a week now people on FB have been begging him to head south; a couple claim to have texted him by satellite and gotten a thank you back. He just keeps heading ENE. 

Rimas just has no fear. Guy has big brass [email protected]$.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

Bene505 said:


> I wish I bought him a GoPro and some duct tape to mount it with.
> 
> A 24' boat travelling over mountainous waves with a happy singing skipper at the helm would priceless.
> 
> ...


Kind of like Lieutenent Dan during the storm in Forest Gump.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Weather right now. (Will change over time.)










Weather in 72 hours










http://passageweather.com

The forecast on passageweather.com does not show anything super-bad hitting him along his route, for the locations where he'll be any time soon. Yet people are trying to get him to head south. Is it the general trend of massive storms rolling through in the north, or am I missing something?

Regards,
Brad


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Looks like he will get a nice 20-knot wind kicking him in the ass on stbd broad reach, then port, much of the way to SF. Cross your fingers for the boat but Rimas is evidently a tough and uncomplaining guy, though I don't see how he gets enough sleep without any autopilot other than (I guess) some shock cord.

Now why he wanted to come back to Cali I don't know but whatever, he loves sailing and he sure as hell is getting lots....


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Rimas just posted

*Hello erevyone and happy fraday i am fine ocean swell
*

No autopilot? If the boat makes it to California I will look into a kickstarter campaign or a collection to get him one


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Anyone know what long-distance comms he has?

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

The only info I have is from FB. The guy who called the CG told me Rimas just has a simple VHF and his delorme text.

UPDATE: Mariner safe and continuing journey after surviving Pacific storm - See more at: http://www.uscgnews.com/go/doc/4007/2109434/#sthash.mnAtY2Dr.dpuf
http://www.uscgnews.com/go/doc/4007/2109434/


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Everyone better stop bitching about IOR boats after this.


----------



## Donald_Crowhurst (Jan 13, 2014)

no updates?


----------



## robodd (Feb 3, 2013)

He posted on Facebook last night. Sounds like he is doing OK


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

I have been following him on FB and I wasn't sure anyone wanted the updates repeated here. Rimas is more than halfway to SF now, and in good spirits. Last time I checked the weather was decent and the wind favorable.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Sal Paradise said:


> Last time I checked the weather was decent and the wind favorable.


It looks like there's a nice big high pressure he can ride in on. He's still crazy though!


----------



## abrahamx (Apr 3, 2006)

I just went to his facebook page and it says no recent posts. In fact there are not any posts. Maybe I got the wrong page.


----------



## robodd (Feb 3, 2013)

I show a post from him 1 hr ago friend him on FB at Rimas Meleshyus


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

he is getting excellent guidance remotely from a place faaaar aay....reliable weather and ....

seems that soul is a friend of mine....small world.....

seems our friend in the floaty boaty is now in pacific standard time zone.


----------



## abrahamx (Apr 3, 2006)

this the page in question? https://www.facebook.com/rimas.meleshyus I just see pics but no posts. I usually can see someones timeline even if I am not a friend. I did send him a friend request over a week ago. I also followed him but totally forgot about him because I never saw anything again.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

it takes sometimes 5 weeks to get from hawaii to san francisco in a small boat. mas o menos 28 days.
be patient.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Thats the right page abraham

Rimas writes

"Good morning to you - I know will be gale soon, so is calm sea"

"The sea is calm for long time gale caming it s winter still"

Lat: 30.341158
Lon: -138.141703

Minnesail - I am guessing he is in the middle of that high pressure

https://www.google.com/maps/place/3...1703,5617328m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0


----------



## Donald_Crowhurst (Jan 13, 2014)

Just from his track, I think he wont even make it to California. If hes lucky he might make baja, but who knows. Maybe someone more familiar with weather and currents off of SOCAL could chime in.


----------



## ericb760 (Apr 11, 2012)

Donald_Crowhurst said:


> Just from his track, I think he wont even make it to California. If hes lucky he might make baja, but who knows. Maybe someone more familiar with weather and currents off of SOCAL could chime in.


One thing for certain is that it's a hard, wet, beating going North along the coast any time of year. Doubly so during winter.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

he is headed into 30 kt winds and 3meter seas at present, per his weather and guide support friend
he is not heading up the coast, to my knowledge, but over to sf from hawaii. right through the weather systems....or between them, which is a possibility...isnt that hard to sail between pnw storms..they 3 days apart in general,and worst part to worst part is 5 days, windy to beat hell, from 25-95 kts, depending..... enjoyable ride....NOT.
the tails are worst. they (these storms) are cyclonic in formation, and come from so pac, via japan and alaska.(if you disbelieve, just tune in to passage weather and watch a while. animate, watch. most entertaining and educational. same for goes and storm 2k and used to be stormpulse)
last count there were 3 storms in sequence, i dont know by which of them he is being brushed at present,but i think it is number 2 of three. second was smaller in size, by looks on satellite pix, but ye never can tell .....


----------



## Donald_Crowhurst (Jan 13, 2014)

zeehag said:


> he is headed into 30 kt winds and 3meter seas at present, per his weather and guide support friend
> he is not heading up the coast, to my knowledge, but over to sf from hawaii. right through the weather systems....or between them, which is a possibility...isnt that hard to sail between pnw storms..they 3 days apart in general,and worst part to worst part is 5 days, windy to beat hell, from 25-95 kts, depending..... enjoyable ride....NOT.
> the tails are worst. they (these storms) are cyclonic in formation, and come from so pac, via japan and alaska.(if you disbelieve, just tune in to passage weather and watch a while. animate, watch. most entertaining and educational. same for goes and storm 2k and used to be stormpulse)
> last count there were 3 storms in sequence, i dont know by which of them he is being brushed at present,but i think it is number 2 of three. second was smaller in size, by looks on satellite pix, but ye never can tell .....


can you post a link to the page on passage weather you are referring to?
Thanks!


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

rimas is getting his weather from uk via a friend....when i go to passage weather i go to the pacific, north pacific and view all lof it so i can see what is going on that will affect me and my location. 
rimas is between hawaii and nor cal with 600 plus miles yet to travel. 


> Here is today's weather forecast just sent to Rimas at 1514 UTC (0514HAST / 0714PDT) via satellite:
> 
> Today=Tuesday 0600HAST-0800PDT (1600UTC) WIND=E at 15kts SLOWLY EASING to NE 10kts over next 24HRS. SWELL=WNW at 3m BECOMING 2m. Approx 690 nm to go.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

From his messages like "I am now done sailing for today. Goodnight from sailing boat Pier Pressure!" I gather that he either heaves to or uses some sort of self-steering overnight and just goes to sleep.

Anyway, it sounds like he just about got run over last night!

Rimas Meleshyus Wed Mar 12 2014 10:51 AM (CST)
"This is amazing story happen at night clear sky bright moon and the calm sea 100 feet away cargo ship from my boat i am fine"


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Minnesail said:


> Rimas Meleshyus Wed Mar 12 2014 10:51 AM (CST)
> "This is amazing story happen at night clear sky bright moon and the calm sea 100 feet away cargo ship from my boat i am fine"


Thats why I like my AIS transponder.

I only sleep 20 to 25 mins at a time at night. And if i screw up and oversleep theres a good chance the ships will see my AIS.

This guy hasn't got auto pilot so hand steers daytime so must sleep through the night. No AIS.

a recipe for 100 foot misses. Or 30 meters/yards closer!


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

he must have a hella team of guardian angels watching over him....
and the seas are yet again growing and the weather yet again worsening, as it does this time of year... and he is stilll far from sf....[quote}
Today's weather forecast just sent to Rimas at 1408 UTC (0308HAST / 0608PDT) via satellite:

Today=Wednesday 0600HAST-0800PDT (1600UTC) WIND=NNE at 15 to 20kts REMAINING for next 24HRS OCCASIONAL 25kts. SWELL=NW at 3m BECOMING 4m. Approx 680 nm to go.[/quote]


----------



## ravinracin (Apr 21, 2010)

Ronald Simpson in as 27 footer going from San Diego to Hilo is getting close to Rimas, going from Hilo to Sf. As of this am they are 504nm apart. Probably won't get much closer as Simpson is south about 400nm and moving about 5 knots.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Doh!

In the last 24 hours he's gone about 5nm in mostly the wrong direction. He posts "Hello and how are you guys now i know why people do not like to sail to san francisco it s difficult against wind"


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

He seems to have a taste for learning things the hard way.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

at least his weather is mellowing out some....for now... until next storm.. i hope he can make headway in the variable winds and 3 meter seas.....


> Today's weather forecast just sent to Rimas at 1534 UTC (0534HAST / 0534PDT) via satellite:
> 
> Today=Thursday 0600HAST-0800PDT (1600UTC) WIND=N at 15 kts BECOMING NE VARIABLE 10kts during next 24hrs. SWELL=NW at 3m for 24hrs. Approx 695 nm to go.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

more on his weather....


> Today's weather forecast just sent to Rimas at 1523 UTC (0523HAST / 0523PDT) via satellite:
> 
> Today=Friday 0600HAST-0800PDT (1600UTC) WIND=NE at 10 kts SLOWLY BECOMING E over next 24hrs. SWELL=NW at 3m BECOMING 2m over next 24hrs. No RAIN today.
> 
> Like · · Share · 8 minutes ago ·


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

zeehag said:


> more on his weather....


Ooh, and NE is the direction he wants to go.

I don't think his boat points very well....









It looks like he's been wandering back and forth, making about 80 miles over the last six days.

I've never done an ocean passage, but I have to imagine that that's considered slow.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Minnesail said:


> , making about 80 miles over the last six days.
> 
> I've never done an ocean passage, but I have to imagine that that's considered slow.


I think you imagination is spot on.

Not only is it slow, but dangerous because he's just wallowing waiting for the next storm... But he is coming cooser to the correct season to sail in.

Maybe the ocean is quietly telling this guy a few facts of life?


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

more of his weather today.....
"Today’s weather forecast for the north Pacific Ocean sent to Rimas at 1543 UTC (0543HAST / 0743PDT) via satellite:

Today is Saturday HIGH PRESSURE dominates 0600HAST-0800PDT (1600UTC) WIND=SE at 5 to10 over next 24hrs. SWELL=WNW at 2m BECOMING 5m over next 24hrs. No RAIN."


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

Minnesail said:


> Ooh, and NE is the direction he wants to go.
> 
> I don't think his boat points very well....
> 
> ...


Most of the people who have rowed across an ocean have made better time than that.

I guess he will be an expert after this, if he makes it.


----------



## Donald_Crowhurst (Jan 13, 2014)

I just checked passage weather. It looks like hes going to be beating into it for the rest of the week. I'm wondering if hes thinking to just head north to Seattle instead.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I hope he has enough food and water!


----------



## Donald_Crowhurst (Jan 13, 2014)

He's definitely beating onto it, although he is making good progress. I love how i=he always thanks people for supporting his trip around the world..... even though he is going the wrong direction...


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

·"Today’s weather forecast sent to Rimas at 1504 UTC (0504HAST / 0704PDT) via satellite:

Today=Tuesday: 0800PDT (1600UTC) WIND=NE at 15kts OCCASIONALLY 20kts for next 24hrs. SWELL=ENE at 3m STEADY over next 24hrs POSSIBLE SHOWERS. 560nm to SF."


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

He seems to be going nowhere. A couple of days ago he reported he had no main sail. 
I am pulling for him but it's not looking good at this point.


----------



## ravinracin (Apr 21, 2010)

Apparently he found his old main sail and now has it up so he is so he is sailing again with more than just his storm jib.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

can someone refresh my mind, how is he getting his weather info? is it being relayed or does he have something on board?

thanks


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

He can send and receive texts on his gps spot tracker. We are reading the texts on FB.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

christian.hess said:


> can someone refresh my mind, how is he getting his weather info? is it being relayed or does he have something on board?
> 
> thanks


he receives daily reports which i have been posting here on this forum for a few days... from a friend in uk at same time daily. 
his latest....

"Today's weather forecast sent to Rimas at 1511 UTC (0511HAST / 0711PDT) via satellite, 600 miles out in the north Pacific:

Thursday: 0800PDT (1600UTC) WIND=NE at 15kts - 25kts over next 24hrs with SQUALLS and RAIN. SWELL=NW at 3m REMAINING. STAY on PORT TACK! SW GALES MONDAY."


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

thanks guys...so its being relayed to him onto his spot tracker no direct weather info?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

zeehag said:


> Thursday: 0800PDT (1600UTC) WIND=NE at 15kts - 25kts over next 24hrs with SQUALLS and RAIN. SWELL=NW at 3m REMAINING. STAY on PORT TACK! SW GALES MONDAY."


So basically he is going to be pushed backwards for 24 hours, then pushed forward with 35 knot winds?

I think the guy is a nutter and he will be stuck in his 80nm zone till his food runs out then he will have to drift to the Marshal Islands like that Mexican fisherman!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

ravinracin said:


> Apparently he found his old main sail and now has it up


How does one lose a mainsail on a 24 foot boat? Found a tea pot and sucked itself inside?


----------



## abrahamx (Apr 3, 2006)

oh, I'm laughing my ass off. Not to long now markofsealife, and we will be back in the water. And good luck Rimas.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Bene505 said:


> I wish I bought him a GoPro and some duct tape to mount it with.
> 
> A 24' boat travelling over mountainous waves with a happy singing skipper at the helm would priceless.
> 
> ...


Yes I can! And man I wish he had that GoPro!







MedSailor


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

BTW, I really like Ruskies.  I have yet to travel there myself, but I have some exposure to their culture from travelling and living in former soviet states, and my wife has lived there and is fluent in Russian.

They are, as a stereotype, not whiners, and are tough. They also have a wicked, dark, self-deprecating sense of humor (see video below). I suspect this guy is taking life by the stones and going for it, and the brashness of his voyage is perhaps more unusual for US as American spectators than his comrades would see it.

I know he could end up triggering a rescue that puts people in danger, but so far only the denizens of Facebook have tried to do that. He hasn't shown a predilection for pressing that "On Star" button yet, so hopefully for everyone's sake, he's "all in" and will "drown like a gentleman" if it comes to it.

I can't help it, I like the guy. 

You have to watch the video until at least 1:20. Remember this is the famous, and longstanding institution of national pride here, the "Red Army Choir!"






Medsailor


----------



## ravinracin (Apr 21, 2010)

Medsailor, your vids are not loading. Can anyone else see them?


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Why is it that every time I can get Smackdaddy and Bljones to like the same post I feel like I have won? 

MedSailor


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

What a world. Dude is broke and sailing on a tiny under-equipped boat in the middle of the Pacific and.... can Facebook.

Seems sorta like a reality television show.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

"Today’s weather forecast sent to Rimas at 1512 UTC (0512HAST / 0712PDT) via satellite. He is approx 560 nautical miles from San Francisco with a SW'erly gale and heavy rain due Monday / Tuesday:
Sunday: 1600UTC WIND=SW at 5kts SLOWLY BECOMING SW 25kts next 24hrs - LINE SQUALL then SW GALE. SWELL=NW at 3m BECOMING 2m. GO course E or NE. Take care."


----------



## Cruiser2B (Jan 6, 2011)

Any news? Did I miss landfall?

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wonderinlost (Mar 30, 2014)

Reading this and to do a rigging repair. If you have extra schrods, Wire rope, cable what ever the term is for your rigging when it is not attached (excuse the lack of proper term) not necessarily full length. It would be crazy to climb a mast with only 1 still intact or any compromised rigging. As long as you could get to the upper schrod I think I would do something like this.

Going on that I would guess for a temporary repair. Would it be a good idea to have some or a lot of cable clamps to make a repair as this?

Crosby Wire Rope Clips - Warnings and Safe Installation Instructions

This link here pretty much describes my thought. Something that I did not think about to have with me till now. It does happen and usually not at all the best times either.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

I checked his FB and from memory he was like 230 nm from SF and still okay but conditions were kinda rough.


----------



## GreenNonic (Feb 26, 2014)

it's one thing to have a dream, and shoot for it, but this seems more random forest gump moment, but even forest gump had the best pair of shoes on before he "just felt like running". I'm like just about everyone else 50/50, 50% you kind of have to admire him for doing it, none of us want to try it. and 50% the guys is crazy, or really ignorant, or something. maybe being totally unready and having bad equipment was part of his dream, like the guy likes a good challenge or something. i am not sure how it could be a "scam", the guys is really out there, in trouble most of the time it looks like. there is a lot of ways to con money out of people, most con men don't risk being drown, or eaten by sea life to get a few bucks.
I'm rambling again, sorry, i guess what i was sayin is..take away all the comments and jokes, and crap, it's just a guy out there sailing, doin what he wants to do. personally..i hope he makes it, and i hope he ends up okay in the end.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

some scam....rodlmffao.. this man is actually doing that which most of you all aspire to doing.. he is SAILING in the pacific. in a dirt cheap boat. IN PNW CYCLONIC STORMS..
at 75 miles out of san francisco bay, he is gonnabe one of the happiest mfers to ever sail under that bridge.
give this man a beer and a good warm blanket. mebbe vodka spiked coffee..a bed and some dinner....he done good... mebbe even learned to sail on this trip, ye think?????

give him some respèct, as he actually deserves it.
latest weather..he is being hammered still and yet... 75 miles out... i know he can smell the land air now... geaux, rimas!!!!


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

HATERS

there will always be more HATERS and naysayers than those that want you to succeed....its a standard today, especially these days when basically everything is promoted, posted on facebook or instagram or twitter where basically everything you do is either liked or disliked by the masses...take a poop youll get a couple of likes and some hate messages, have dinner your famous...get sick AWEEE the masses applaud your determination to get UNSICK....etc...

basically if this guy would of just done it like in olden times even as little as 20, 30 years ago he would simply be another fellow sailor...liked by those in similar scenarios...but now he gets the wrath of both supporters and naysayers that will argue to the death on wether what he is doing it right or wrong, or ok, or deadly or childish or absurd, or dangerous or or or or or or ad nauseum.

I wish on his next trip he just simply has a friend with his expected next arrival or float plan and call it a day...

I hope he never sees this thread or similar thread about him

I fear he might lose his will to dream as happens so often

peace


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

i hold much respect for this russian fella with the cheapo boat... once he has completed his rtw trip, folks will be worshipping him same as all the other rtw sailors. is all good. we all and each learn in our individual manner..he is a tenacious man and desrerves our respect..to sail in this season from hawaii to san francisco..is in credible..... not generally done as there are way too many evile storms formed until april or sometimes may. 
i left san diego in april on the prefrontal to one of these storms and met with hail at 0300 just after pulling into ensenada. 
i have wintered in kali from 1973 to 2011 with these evile storms from hell beating the devils out of us,and we were only on moorings in coronado and sd bay and marinas in lost angeles. is quite different when you are sailing thru these hugenesses. seas get to 50 + ft, and winds in excess of 60 kts are norm for these. we have clocked 80-95 kt winds in them, just sitting in sd bay.
yes he did a dumthing, but, if you dont DO it, you cannot know what it is. rimas is doing great. 
how many of yáll have actually SAILED in pacific ocean. how many were fortunate enough to have caught a calm or light breeze day-...and how many have found the rough side to the oft misnamed ocean known as pacific....atlantic and pacific oceans are very different from each other. rimas is learning about the misnomer as we chat about him.
with his weather source and guide, he will do fine. 
i applaud him..... might not agree with his choice of boat, but i applaud him.

ONLY 75 MI TO GO as of this am. geaux, rimas....you are doing awesome work!!!!


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

nothing pacific about the pacific especially on the extremes! jajaja

I wish him luck and much respect

peace


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

christian.hess said:


> I wish on his next trip he just simply has a friend with his expected next arrival or float plan and call it a day...
> 
> I hope he never sees this thread or similar thread about him
> 
> ...


Sounds like he's seeking quite the opposite, actually... Might even classify as what some might refer to as an "Attention Whore"... 



> "I want to be famous. I want to be in books," Meleshyus said.
> 
> Fearless or foolhardy? Regardless of what others think, immigrant aims to set record - Whidbey News-Times


He goes to sea without rain or foul weather gear, but has the ability to post to Facebook throughout his voyage. Hardly the stuff of Moitessier, or Vito Dumas  Sounds like he's hoping to enlist some of his Facebook Fanboys to arrange to have the local Eyewitness News Teams waiting for him in San Francisco...



> I would like to meet san francisco newspapers of reporters sailing no life raft no engine someone can call abaut me. Rimas thank you


YCMTSU... I'm guessing he would relish reading the various threads about him, especially the one over on SA. I'm sure much of his motivation might come from proving the naysayers among his audience wrong. And I'll bet he would heartily endorse this famous witticism from Oscar Wilde:



> "There is only one thing worse than being talked about, and that is NOT being talked about."


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

whatever his motivations, he IS being hammered by momma the weather we have up there.....and gotta hand it to him for so far surviving these horrible storms..would love to be a fly on wall when he is interviewed about the conditions ....


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

He sounds cool. I want to be doing what he is doing but not the way he is doing it. 

He'll make it now. Why did he head back from Hawaii? Why not stay awhile. Its Hawaii in march.

I read the last six pages. I didn't see much negativity. Just some jokes. But some of it is kinda funny. Like finding you mainsail on a SJ24.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

JonEisberg said:


> Sounds like he's seeking quite the opposite, actually... Might even classify as what some might refer to as an "Attention Whore"...
> 
> He goes to sea without rain or foul weather gear, but has the ability to post to Facebook throughout his voyage. Hardly the stuff of Moitessier, or Vito Dumas  Sounds like he's hoping to enlist some of his Facebook Fanboys to arrange to have the local Eyewitness News Teams waiting for him in San Francisco...
> 
> YCMTSU... I'm guessing he would relish reading the various threads about him, especially the one over on SA. I'm sure much of his motivation might come from proving the naysayers among his audience wrong. And I'll bet he would heartily endorse this famous witticism from Oscar Wilde:


well if he is an attention whore let him have it

Ill stick with moti and dumas any day of the year

even knoxt johnston before he became such a media mogul...jajaja


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Lots of attention alone in the middle of the ocean - right!! There are easier ways. 

No, he is a adventurer and he wants to talk about it. Nothing wrong with that. 

I am so pulling for this guy.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

He was about 30 miles from the gate last night, but apparently the wind died and he has drifted about five miles south. His last post said "Hello. I can not getting to port its calm abaut 25 miles from my boat for me its not clear shannon in san francisco or in washington state"


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Its amazing adventure last night the wind die i and up two miles from the coast it was dangeruos i do not sail to san francisco - Rimas

Comment - he is right there. Just has to get in.


----------



## ravinracin (Apr 21, 2010)

As of 8 minutes ago, 6:52PM, Rimas was 42 nm from th gg bridge. He can't get in. Hope he keep a close eye out tonight. Lots of ships. Good Luck Rimas!!!


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

So, is he 2NM offshore and 42NM north of the Gate? That would put him north of Pt. Reyes and on the Mendocino coast. NOAA says not much breeze until Friday night - Saturday morning. If he is south, then he is off the San Mateo coast and he is closer to Half Moon Bay or Santa Cruz in the other direction.


----------



## Donald_Crowhurst (Jan 13, 2014)

He's currently about 10 miles sw of the farallons. In the middle of the shipping lanes. I don't think he was ever 2 miles from land .. .maybe 5 at the least.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

so close!


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Did his motor get pooped in the storms or does it not work? I can understand he wants to come in on his own, but couldn't someone drop off a few gallons of fuel so he does not have to sit in the shipping lanes?


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

As to when he will arrive, we have to learn to think in RDST*, which may not resemble "our" time.

With fair wind and tide, which will happen eventually, we will see him finish Improbable/damn near Impossible Voyage #2




(*Rimas Daylight Savings Time)


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

Today’s weather forecast sent to Rimas at 1211 UTC (0211HAST / 0511PDT) via satellite: Friday: WIND=NW =20kt GUSTS at 25 kt, slowly DECREASING to NW at 15kt. SWELL=NW at 3m CONTINUING. - ATTENTION SHIPPING! KEEP YOUR TRACKER TURNED ON. SF=40 miles.

as he is approaching directly from hawaii, he wont be closer to shore than his miles off san francisco bay.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

He must have the patience of a god. I'd be sculling or some sh1t.


----------



## ravinracin (Apr 21, 2010)

YEA Rimas! He is in and under the Golden Gate at about 8:30PM. A boat went out to meet him. Possibly tow him to Sausalito. On a San Juan 24!


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

the boat that met him is a friend.
good hard work rimas did..what a slog of a passage.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

CONGRATS! he made it...

awesome


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Congratulations to him. I hope he learned something from this trip and didn't just confirm to himself that his approach to ocean sailing is "good to go".


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

They say the boat will take more punishment than the crew. I'm not sure that applies to Rimas and his San Juan 24....

Love him or hate him for what he's doing, it's hard not to respect him for it. 

Medsailor


----------



## Donald_Crowhurst (Jan 13, 2014)

so where is he exactly? what marina or what anchorage? is he going to SF?


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

he is in sf bay somewhere. he is in company of friends

is all i know.


----------



## Jak (Sep 7, 2012)

Right here: https://share.delorme.com/RimasMeleshyus


----------



## Wonderinlost (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice to hear a friend came out to bring the tired fellow in. Just guessing he may be a little beat.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow, he's back out there! He just passed Christmas Island on his way to American Samoa.



> Sun Nov 2 2014 7:29 PM
> Attention guys i let you know i am not planning to stop in christmas island only if something happens to me. I wish i have engine than easy to cross equator.
> Speed: 2.5 mph Heading: WSW
> 
> ...


https://share.delorme.com/RimasMeleshyus


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

Minnesail said:


> Wow, he's back out there! He just passed Christmas Island on his way to American Samoa.
> 
> https://share.delorme.com/RimasMeleshyus


its taken him a year and he is still in the pacific?


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

San Fran to American Samoa on a 24 footer. Not for me thank you.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

There's a long running thread on SA about Rimas and his Pacific driftathons if anyone cares enough to check it out.

He's taken months to get from SF to where he is - left in August IIRC. I don't how he got enough food & water into an SJ24 to last that long. 

He's made a loop from Puget sound to Hawaii and back to SF and now from SF to where he is and he doesn't yet seem to have learned how to sail that little boat - basically just drifting with a little sail assist when the wind comes from the right direction.

I'm frankly surprised he's survived as long as he has - it's a real testament to the integrity of the SJ24.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

bfloyd4445 said:


> its taken him a year and he is still in the pacific?


It looks like he staying in San Francisco from April through the middle of August, when he took off for Samoa.


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

SloopJonB said:


> There's a long running thread on SA about Rimas and his Pacific driftathons if anyone cares enough to check it out.
> 
> He's taken months to get from SF to where he is - left in August IIRC. I don't how he got enough food & water into an SJ24 to last that long.
> 
> ...


chuckle....I think your right the guy hasn't a clue how to sail he lets the currents and wind take him along for a ride. Maybe he is looking at weather charts of prevailing winds and currents and uses that in conjunction with an occasional tow to get were he wishes to go?
Someone mail him a book on sailing in Russian.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

he is close to out of foods as he was planning on stopping in hawaii, but got blown off course by furycames in pacific,,,what a surprise..


----------



## ericb760 (Apr 11, 2012)

Minnesail said:


> Wow, he's back out there! He just passed Christmas Island on his way to American Samoa.
> 
> https://share.delorme.com/RimasMeleshyus


According to his Facebook feed, he had 75 days worth of food, 85 days ago. He skipped Hawaii, and is now skipping Kiribati, on his way to....some point South? His plan when he left NorCal was to tackle the Cape. If that's the case, he's doing it wrong. But, if you've followed his progress so far, nothing is really that unusual. He makes around 5 miles a day, on a good day, and posts that this is THE MOST EPIC ADVENTURE MAN HAS EVER KNOWN!

I think he's doing this solely on his hope that a book deal will keep him in high cotton in his old age.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Then why isn't he stopping at Xmas Island? The tracker shows him right near it.


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

I have a feeling skipping it will turn out to be a huge mistake. Lets hope not.


----------



## ericb760 (Apr 11, 2012)

SloopJonB said:


> Then why isn't he stopping at Xmas Island? The tracker shows him right near it.


I think, with his lack of an outboard, and his lack of anything that would translate to actual sailing experience, he's simply too embarrassed to ask for the help it would take to land at Kiribati...better to just drift on to a Samoan Island where someone will take pity on him.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Better maybe - if he doesn't starve or die of thirst first. Based on his past performance he's still weeks away from Samoa.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

SloopJonB said:


> There's a long running thread on SA about Rimas and his Pacific driftathons if anyone cares enough to check it out.


Do you have a link to it? I don't go to Sailing Anarchy much now that the Flyin' Hawaiian thread has died down.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

ericb760 said:


> I think he's doing this solely on his hope that a book deal will keep him in high cotton in his old age.


I'd probably read it. I think he's mad in a Motessier kind of way. No parallels to sailing skill at all, but he might be mad in the same "I love being at sea all the time" kind of way.

MedSailor


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Minnesail said:


> Do you have a link to it? I don't go to Sailing Anarchy much now that the Flyin' Hawaiian thread has died down.


Sailing around the world in a San Juan 24 - Sailing Anarchy - Sailing Anarchy Forums


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

SloopJonB said:


> Then why isn't he stopping at Xmas Island? The tracker shows him right near it.


Perhaps because he does not have minions of folks donating food and equipment to him there? I followed his first trip, but this one I cannot, as he has not learned his lessons from his first one. Seems he is starting his own 1000 days at sea without the drugs and supplies.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

MedSailor said:


> I'd probably read it. I think he's mad in a Motessier kind of way. No parallels to sailing skill at all, but he might be mad in the same "I love being at sea all the time" kind of way.
> 
> MedSailor


I think more Reid Stowe than Motesser.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

miatapaul said:


> I think more Reid Stowe than Motesser.


Agreed. Though Rimas forgot to bring along a babe...


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

ericb760 said:


> I think, with his lack of an outboard, and his lack of anything that would translate to actual sailing experience, he's simply too embarrassed to ask for the help it would take to land at Kiribati...better to just drift on to a Samoan Island where someone will take pity on him.


your assuming he makes it to Samoa. The Pacific dosent have much land just a few scattered islands so he had better learn to sail or he is gonna be mighty skinny soon. I mean how can he not have learned a little just from trial and error? He can't be that dumb...or can he?


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

MedSailor said:


> Agreed. Though Rimas forgot to bring along a babe...


he did have a girl friend in Hawaii that also lived on a boat what happened to her?


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

bfloyd4445 said:


> he did have a girl friend in Hawaii that also lived on a boat what happened to her?


Hmmm.... a possible explanation for how he is continuing after his rations were exhausted? 

MedSailor


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

I admire his chutzpuh and follow him on Facebook. Luck favors him. Here is a link to his page:

https://www.facebook.com/rimas.meleshyus


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

MedSailor said:


> Hmmm.... a possible explanation for how he is continuing after his rations were exhausted?
> 
> MedSailor


He is gonna have to be eating her for a long long time yet I hope she is tasty


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

bfloyd4445 said:


> He is gonna have to be eating her for a long long time yet I hope she is tasty


Not touching that comment with a 10 foot pole.... Tempted though I may be.



MedSailor


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Maybe he has a cow on board.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

MedSailor said:


> Not touching that comment with a 10 foot pole.... Tempted though I may be.
> 
> 
> 
> MedSailor


I've seen at least a dozen accounts of people adrift resorting to eating other male shipmates and I see no reason to discriminate especially under survival circumstances. Hummm.....Thinking about it, there may be a taste difference. Anyone know if there is?


----------



## Bill-Rangatira (Dec 17, 2006)

only if she's a vegan they taste better


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

white74 said:


> only if she's a vegan they taste better


So your saying that vegan women are very tasty?<smile>.....:laugher

I read an old letter written by a survivor that stated once you start the habit it is very hard to stop. A Donner party surviver I understand never was able to break the habit of eating human flesh.
What a thought, sorry


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm getting sorry I posted that link to SA - it seems to have infected this place.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

SloopJonB said:


> I'm getting sorry I posted that link to SA - it seems to have infected this place.


Not at all. We still post more than 10 word replys.

Medsailor


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

bfloyd4445 said:


> So your saying that vegan women are very tasty?<smile>.....:laugher
> 
> I read an old letter written by a survivor that stated once you start the habit it is very hard to stop. A Donner party surviver I understand never was able to break the habit of eating human flesh.
> What a thought, sorry


Once you go canabal you never go back?


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Can we make a thread course correction? Something to counteract the drift?

Regards,
Brad


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Bene505 said:


> Can we make a thread course correction? Something to counteract the drift?
> 
> Regards,
> Brad


Absolutely! The most seamanlike way to correct a course while singlehanding at sea is to transmit some gibberish on your Delorme messanger and wait for someone over at S/A to text you some directions via your Facebook page.

Was that helpful?

MedSailor


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

What a mind baffling story.

I followed his trip to Hawaii and back, then kind of forgot about him. I was sorting through some old bookmarks and saw the one for his tracker, so I gave it a click and OMG he's halfway across the Pacific!

Then to skim the SA thread and see that he's really drifting more than sailing, somehow managed to live through a storm, has no charts of the south Pacific, and is basically relying on text messages for navigation.

Wow.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Well, I recall I'm the thread-starter here, and it has been one of the longest threads back over on SA, and 23 pages here is pretty long too.

But his voyages have been long, too, in large part because he is sailing (and drifting?) a very small boat very slowly. I still admire his guts, but this is definitely not a "how-to" for other sailors (in some ways the opposite), and not to be tried by anyone else who does not have what seems to be incredible luck along with an adventurous spirit.

I do care what happens to him. Sometimes I think that's low on his own list, though...


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

His "voyage" reminds me of all the boats that are abandoned in storms to later be found floating, mostly intact. Seems like the boat is drifting as if abandoned, the only difference is that he's along for the ride...

MedSailor


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

MedSailor said:


> His "voyage" reminds me of all the boats that are abandoned in storms to later be found floating, mostly intact. Seems like the boat is drifting as if abandoned, the only difference is that he's along for the ride...
> 
> MedSailor


If all he can do is drift, does that make his boat up for grabs by anyone who runs across it? :laugher


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

clip68 said:


> If all he can do is drift, does that make his boat up for grabs by anyone who runs across it? :laugher


Whoo hoo! A boat that once sold for $500, and now it's all mine for FREE!


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

clip68 said:


> If all he can do is drift, does that make his boat up for grabs by anyone who runs across it? :laugher


Get him to sign a salvage contract before any help is given but bet he don't have a pen to do it with


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Russians can be hard to figure out sometimes. I knew rather well several people who came from that country. They often combine traits like extreme stubbornness and determination with illusions of grandeur and irrational expectations. Interesting, but also very annoying. I think that is a big factor in this story. I one sense I admire the guy, his love of adventure, in another - I wonder why does he have to make it so hard on himself? It would not take a whole lot of extra money and effort to make these voyages safer and more fun.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

if you have read the great russian writers like dostoyevski, tosltoy etc...this is classic russian persona in modern times...

I see nothing weird here...simply typical russian attitude which I admire greatly in many ways...

by doing things the HARD ways, you get to appreciate those things even more...not everything has to be in less than a minute or its free!

life is not a drive-thru

so for some westerners it will always be hard to understand how certain people do things...

just my cents


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

christian.hess said:


> by doing things the HARD ways, you get to appreciate those things even more...not everything has to be in less than a minute or its free!
> 
> life is not a drive-thru
> 
> ...


Dude, I know hard. Done it many times. Not because I wanted to make something harder then it had to be, but because I had no money, no help, or some other reason that had a common sense explanation and rationality. But that is not quite what I see here. I hope this guy does not exhaust his good luck account prematurely.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

krisscross said:


> Dude, I know hard. Done it many times. Not because I wanted to make something harder then it had to be, but because I had no money, no help, or some other reason that had a common sense explanation and rationality. But that is not quite what I see here. I hope this guy does not exhaust his good luck account prematurely.


hey whats up man? just noticed your are in north carolina, that aint too far from here man!

got that cat sailing again yet?

ps. hope my comment wast offensive...it wasnt aimed at you, I agree with your sentiments...I have not followed rimas closely so maybe Im wrong in calling him typicall bullsih russian...however like many russians he is a dreamer! which I admire tremendously.

Those that don´t dream know NOT what life is about! ajaja


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

krisscross said:


> Russians can be hard to figure out sometimes. I knew rather well several people who came from that country. They often combine traits like extreme stubbornness and determination with illusions of grandeur and irrational expectations. Interesting, but also very annoying. I think that is a big factor in this story. I one sense I admire the guy, his love of adventure, in another - I wonder why does he have to make it so hard on himself? It would not take a whole lot of extra money and effort to make these voyages safer and more fun.


the answer is......IQ


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey Christian 
Yes, I got that cat sailing. Done some hardcore runs, bent the light mast, put on a stronger one, done some sailing with the new mast... had all sorts of adventures. 
If you ever go north to NC, let me know and we'll go sailing.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

my wife has some friends in greensboro...so hell yeah Ill send you a message if Im in north carolina...

sorry for the thread drift

peace bud


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

bfloyd4445 said:


> the answer is......IQ


Maybe. But he seems to be rather resourceful, which is a sign of intelligence. By it's very definition, intelligence is an ability to solve problems, and that is exactly how IQ is determined.


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

krisscross said:


> Maybe. But he seems to be rather resourceful, which is a sign of intelligence. By it's very definition, intelligence is an ability to solve problems, and that is exactly how IQ is determined.


I think you may be attributing his following suggestions of others with resourcefulness. Remember he has had tons of helping hands since he started this journey

If he were a rocket scientist I'm sure he would have learned to properly use sails and rudder by now. He is an affable character that is inclined to follow the recommendations of others as long as brain power isn't required like for navigation, learning sailing techniques, etc.


----------



## gptyk (Mar 20, 2013)

What's the possibility he's sitting somewhere in San Fransisco drinking an anchor steam, and the boat is merely adrift with the spot tracker on it?

Because after 88 days a blind seasick beagle would have learned how to sail - even just enough to avoid going in circles. (Or to land on Christmas Island to pick up some food/water/etc) So much time at 1-2kts... Any sensible person would go insane. 

Amazing the idea of "don't need charts. I'll just text somebody"


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

christian.hess said:


> my wife has some friends in greensboro...so hell yeah Ill send you a message if Im in north carolina...
> 
> *sorry for the thread drift*
> 
> peace bud


But this thread IS ABOUT drift. 

Medsailor

PS I love the idea he's in SF drinking a beer while we all watch the boat float across. Maybe I should start an internet fundraising campaign myself and send a tracker across the ocean taped to a piece of styrofoam...


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

ja nice catch bud!

maybe the boat is just a decoy jajajaja


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

krisscross said:


> Maybe. But he seems to be rather resourceful, which is a sign of intelligence. By it's very definition, intelligence is an ability to solve problems, and that is exactly how IQ is determined.


The fly in that particular jar of ointment is that he doesn't *solve* problems, he just *survives* them.


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

gptyk said:


> What's the possibility he's sitting somewhere in San Fransisco drinking an anchor steam, and the boat is merely adrift with the spot tracker on it?
> 
> Because after 88 days a blind seasick beagle would have learned how to sail - even just enough to avoid going in circles. (Or to land on Christmas Island to pick up some food/water/etc) So much time at 1-2kts... Any sensible person would go insane.
> 
> Amazing the idea of "don't need charts. I'll just text somebody"


Yes, and that's the reason for my comment earlier. I think the blind seasick Beagle would have a higher IQ than this guy if he isn't sippin on an anchor steam someplace like SF laughing at the joke he is having at our expense. His voyage is similar to what one would expect without a crew but a functioning tracker on board.


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

I got frustrated trying to follow Rimas on his DeLorme page, so I made my own page that complies all of his insightful messages. Enjoy:

Rimas Adrift


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

chip said:


> I got frustrated trying to follow Rimas on his DeLorme page, so I made my own page that complies all of his insightful messages. Enjoy:
> 
> Rimas Adrift


Thanks. I've been thinking.....Maybe he dosent try for any of the islands cause without charts he is afraid of the reefs?


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

great web page thanks. He is smack dab in the middle of the Pacific ocean with no motor no life raft, no charts, and no sails to speak of, and he appears to be happy!


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

bfloyd4445 said:


> Thanks. I've been thinking.....Maybe he dosent try for any of the islands cause without charts he is afraid of the reefs?


I think he has yet to demonstrate that he can make the boat go in a direction of his choosing, reefs or not.


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

chip said:


> I think he has yet to demonstrate that he can make the boat go in a direction of his choosing, reefs or not.


You don't think this may be caused by the paint do you? What kind of crackers was he munching.........

All I know is it so far he has been lucky. I will pray for him


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

bfloyd4445 said:


> great web page thanks. He is smack dab in the middle of the Pacific ocean with no motor no life raft, no charts, and no sails to speak of, and he appears to be happy!


without playing devils advocate

if thats what he wants to do whats WRONG with that?

I know this comment will get the wrath of oh but the us coast guard and nz coast guard and hawaiian and blah blah blah the point is if he sinks or needs rescue etc

why so critical if thats what he wants to do and HOW he wants to do it?

maybe he is proving a point, maybe he is simply dumb or stubborn or maybe he is just chilling reading the bible or koran or budhas scripts out there because in todays society

THATS THE ONLY PLACE LEFT IN THE WORLD TO DO SO...

you simply cant concentrate in modern society...you cant pray in peace or live without the bombardment of adverstisement, movies, tv, internet etc...

ps. this is nothing against you or other comments that tend to put down the WAY rimas is doing this "voyaging"

however Im always impressed in how many ways people put down otherwise common simple acts...

bombardier drifted across the atlantic drinking fish juice to prove his raft was strong enough for the trip back in the 50s for petes sake

FISH JUICE! thats not even flesh of fish, just the JUIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE MAN! jajajaja

rimas looks like ole grandma drinking tea watching wheel of fortune by comparison

just saying we often forget how impressive peoples feats where in the past, much more so than in todays world where like RIMAS
you can navigate by text and call it cruising or voyaging

which btw is not very different from say a volvo ocean singlhander who is in contact 24/7 with his team back "home" for everything from weather to maladies to simply speaking with loved ones

think about it


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry but I don't admire suicidally stupid behaviour, even if the perpetrator survives.

Rimas deserves an entire episode of the show "The Science of Stupid".

You don't have to drift across the Pacific in a manifestly inappropriate boat and with non-existent skills or preparation to "get away from modern society".


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

christian.hess said:


> why so critical if thats what he wants to do and HOW he wants to do it?


I agree. As long as he did not come on here first, seeking approval, good for him.

(I am assuming there is no "Would a San Juan 24 make a good blue water boat for circumnavigating?" thread.)

There is a lot to be said for actually doing something, instead of merely discussing it on the forum...


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

SloopJonB said:


> Sorry but I don't admire suicidally stupid behaviour, even if the perpetrator survives.
> 
> Rimas deserves an entire episode of the show "The Science of Stupid".
> 
> You don't have to drift across the Pacific in a manifestly inappropriate boat and with non-existent skills or preparation to "get away from modern society".


Im not admiring what he´s doing...if your read carefully my last posts have said that I admire ones(human trait) ability to dream and actually do something

whether its a suicidal in a "manifestly" un safe boat is in the eye of the beholder...

in this case you and me and all of us who waste our time thinking we know better than rimas

for what its worth it trully might just be that he knows what hes doing and *just likes to be helped*

has anyone actually thought about that? receiving or accepting help is a grand sign of intelligence as it shows that ones EGO doesnt get the best of that person.

I often find that in many western societies, especially those touting to be so advanced and superior to "lowly" others that asking for help and accepting it is always shown as a sign of inferiority and weakness

where as historically those societies and civilizations with extremely high levels of intelligence and culture find that helping and receiving help is simply a way of life.

for example the cruisers motto to pay forward or help now and not expect anything in return or heres a tool for you...I don´t need it now, take it, is what Im talking about here...

however in other scenarios and situations constantly having to borrow or share or ask for stuff is considered a nuissance

so why is rimas getting weather info, or texts to navigate so hard for some to swallow?

have you ever heard of people vicariously living through others?

being always positive( reallistically I say) I always try to see the good in stuff however hard or inconceivable it might be to swallow.

I just dont see whats so wrong with what rimas is doing???

ps. regarding escaping modern society simply put you just cant do it unless you live "out there" and unconnected

HOWEVER just looking at threads here have a laugh with the titles

like:

"I want to live in a deserted island but have internet, wifi"

or "can I cruise on 10k a month or do I need more?"

seriously without stretching the wording too much just by looking at what people ask on here in a serious way you can see how escaping modern society and thought processes are nearly impossible unless you disconnect for a while and break free...

breaking free is always the hardest part...we all know that


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

christian.hess said:


> without playing devils advocate
> 
> if thats what he wants to do whats WRONG with that?
> 
> ...


wait a minute here. I agree with what your saying 100%. If anything I'm jealous of him doing something I don't have the..blank it e blank..to do. I admire his pluck. If you knew me you would be aware that I have a reputation of doing things most wouldn't do. Not in the league of Rimas for sure, and he has my full support.

I think I and others are a concerned he hasn't stopped for provisions when the opportunity has arrived and wondering what his reason may be for not doing so.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

bfloyd4445 said:


> wait a minute here. I agree with what your saying 100%. If anything I'm jealous of him doing something I don't have the..blank it e blank..to do. I admire his pluck. If you knew me you would be aware that I have a reputation of doing things most wouldn't do. Not in the league of Rimas for sure, and he has my full support.
> 
> I think I and others are a concerned he hasn't stopped for provisions when the opportunity has arrived and wondering what his reason may be for not doing so.


awesome my bad then! jajaja

I too worry however Im sure he will make it through with all that rusky luck he has wink wink

sorry if it felt like it was you I was specifically quoting or mentioning its just that threads like these always take on a bashing routine and that just gets old

in fact it seemed that you were genuinely happy he was happy however as you can see many as always dont feel that way.

suicidal can apply to such every day jobs as going to work 9-5 or eating too many donuts or tabacco or booze

certainly DRIFTING out there aint half as dangerous as this other stuff I mentioned

traffic kills many more than some "dufus" out there on a "kamikaze" mission

remember that following trends and doing what the masses do is the easiest way to never be criticised or ridiculed or called out

do just 1 thing differently and the cries of the masses always will be there to put you down

THAT my friends can be seen day in day out on forums and the internet and life in general

anyways


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

about the time Rimas began his voyage I also was contemplating bumming around the Pacific now that I have the time but canned the idea when the Tuna started biting. Now I'm looking for a fast used offshore walk around with giant gas guzzling outboards. About to invest in a used Grady White, Islander or Sailfish with at least 5-600hp and topend in the fifties for them fast trips back so the fish don't spoil<smile>


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Barbarian! Gedouddaheah!


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Once you've gone that long that slow, there's a good crop of goose barnacles on the bottom. Bet he's eating pretty good if it rains a bit.


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

Capt Len said:


> Once you've gone that long that slow, there's a good crop of goose barnacles on the bottom. Bet he's eating pretty good if it rains a bit.


can you eat barnacles?...Ive eaten mussels ....


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

bfloyd4445 said:


> can you eat barnacles?...Ive eaten mussels ....


Yes, you can. One survivalist method is to trail a very long line behind your craft and once in a while nibble off (harvest) barnacles and other critters from it, section after section.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

krisscross said:


> Yes, you can. One survivalist method is to trail a very long line behind your craft and once in a while nibble off (harvest) barnacles and other critters from it, section after section.


That's why I keep a clad copper pan, wine, butter and garlic in my ditch bag. Oh, and rope...


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

They were a welcome addition to our minimalist diet while 34 day south atlantic crossing Little bits of lobster.


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

Capt Len said:


> They were a welcome addition to our minimalist diet while 34 day south atlantic crossing Little bits of lobster.


is that what they taste like? I'll have to try some


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Capt Len said:


> They were a welcome addition to our minimalist diet while 34 day south atlantic crossing Little bits of lobster.





bfloyd4445 said:


> is that what they taste like? I'll have to try some


Of course you should remember that after many long days at sea the sailors of yore mistook walruses for mermaids...


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

Minnesail said:


> Of course you should remember that after many long days at sea the sailors of yore mistook walruses for mermaids...


I'll bet Rimas wouldn't do that. Soon he will be ready to eat one. I'll bet they taste better than barnacles


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

in spain they are called percebes

command high high euros

they are best just steamed

however they are prolific around rocky areas, colder waters

bon apetit


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

MedSailor said:


> That's why I keep a clad copper pan, wine, butter and garlic in my ditch bag. Oh, and rope...


ja I love gordon but man...spaniards would kill him for what he did! jajaja

those percebes should be eaten steamed briny glorious deliciosness


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

christian.hess said:


> in spain they are called percebes
> 
> command high high euros
> 
> ...


I understand why Rimas sails so slowly then to allow barnacles to grow. This guy has got it made as long as his grog lasts. Hes got food handled so what does he do about grog?


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

im sure he has potato growing vodka buckets

only assuming

wink wink


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

The best barnacles to eat are the ones that are soaked in your boat's copper antifouling. Tangy and spicy! Of course they tasted better when the paint still had tin in it, but don't get me started on that.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

no different than the italians and spanish that cook octopus in big copper pots right?

the red isnt just the pigment the octupus had, its mostly the copper! jajajajaja


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

MedSailor said:


> The best barnacles to eat are the ones that are soaked in your boat's copper antifouling. Tangy and spicy! Of course they tasted better when the paint still had tin in it, but don't get me started on that.


naw, I preferred the lead based taste myself. Loved the stink of spilt gasoline back in the days of leaded gas.


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

they really do that?


----------

